# Superhelden: Immer wieder das Gleiche?



## BritFragner (26. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Superhelden: Immer wieder das Gleiche?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Superhelden: Immer wieder das Gleiche?


----------



## Shredhead (26. August 2016)

Und? 
In diesem Artikel gibt es kaum fundierte Argumente, noch eine irgendwie plausible Lösung!
Die Helden ähneln sich also auf den ersten Blick, da hat es sich dann aber auch wieder; völlig unterschiedliche Persönlichkeiten und Vorgehensweisen stehen sich da gegenüber.
Da hat jemand keine Ahnung von der Materie, auch keinen Bock sich zu informieren, muss aber unbedingt seinen Senf dazugeben.
Das Ganze hätte man in einem Satz zusammenfassen können; interessiert mich nicht.
Das ist ja gut und schön, aber wenn es dich nicht interessiert, warum musst du unbedingt in etablierten Fandoms rumpfuschen? Warum das sinnbefreite Buzzword "Diversität" reinwerfen? Zuviel Bento gelesen? Zuviel tumblr? 
"Hör auf zu mögen, was ich nicht mag!" 

Wenn dir diese Universen nicht gefallen, gibt es eine Unzahl an Alternativen, die du mit deinem Geld und durch Mundpropaganda unterstützen kannst. Vielleicht die "Valiant" Comics. Man sollte sich eben nur damit abfinden, dass fette Mädchen die mit Vögeln reden und fliegen und ähnliche Gestalten im Mainstream niemals ein Zuhause haben werden.
So funktioniert nun mal die Welt. Wenn Menschen in eskapistischen Fantasiewelten Entspannung suchen, wollen sie eben in den allermeisten Fällen nicht sich selbst wiederfinden, sondern erhöhte und überhöhte Traumbilder.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. August 2016)

Ich halte den Artikel auch für ziemlichen Bullshit. 
Sicher gibt es Gemeinsamkeiten und Parallelen. Wo gibt es die nicht? 

z.B. Iron Man vs. Batman: 
Beide haben Gadgets, beide sind Milliardäre. Korrekt. Allerdings haben beide grundverschiedene Charakterzüge, Ideale und Methoden aufzuweisen. 
Die beiden sind völlig unterschiedliche Personen, mit unterschiedlichen Motiven. Darauf kommt es doch an. Wobei das MCU meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach die interessanteren Charaktere zeichnet. 

Captain America ist übrigens nicht unsterblich und hat, bis auf eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit, nichts mit Superman gemeinsam. Weder Supermans Gleitgel-Frisur, noch dessen Stärke. 

Thor hat übrigens mehr Ähnlichkeiten, bzgl. seinem Werdegang und seinem protzigen Wesen, mit seinem nordisch-mythologischen Vorbild als mit Superman oder Captain America.


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich halte den Artikel auch für ziemlichen Bullshit.
> Sicher gibt es Gemeinsamkeiten und Parallelen. Wo gibt es die nicht?



Ne ne ne, das stimmt schon, es ist ziemlich Auffällig das es für jeden Jeden einen direkte Entsprechung im anderen Lager gibt und auch wenn die Motivation eine andere ist, es geht da ja eher um das Outlining


----------



## Batze (26. August 2016)

Und was soll dieser Artikel nun Aussagen?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. August 2016)

Tja nun, wenn man über siebzig Jahre lang ständig von sich selbst und den Mitbewerbern kopiert, dann ähnelt sich halt viel. Das ist jetzt aber nichts, was allein das Superhelden-Genre auszeichnet. Da kann man genauso gut Actionfilme, Fantasyfilme oder sogar Liebesfilme nehmen


----------



## shaboo (27. August 2016)

Komplett sinnfreier Artikel von einer Autorin, bei der man sich ernsthaft fragt, ob sie jemals in ihrem Leben einen Superheldencomic in der Hand gehabt, geschweige denn gelesen hat. Und das sind Superhelden nun mal in erster Linie: Comicfiguren und keine Filmstars. Welche Wandlungen alleine die Figur Batman seit ihrem Debüt 1939 vollzogen hat - vom gewalttätigen Selbstjustizler, über den Dynamisches-Duo-Klamauk der 60er und den Mitternachtsdetektiv der 70er und 80er bis zum neurotisch getriebenen und immer an der Grenze zum Wahnsinn balancierenden Dunklen Ritter der Neuzeit - lässt einem für einen Film schon sehr viel Spielraum, um sich von anderen Superhelden abzuheben. Und das gilt im übertragenen Sinne auch für eine Fülle anderer Superhelden. Aber um sich aus der bewegten Geschichte einer Figur bedienen zu können, muss sie einem natürlich vertraut, muss man die Comics am besten von Kindesbeinen an selbst gelesen haben, und das ist es vermutlich, was den verantwortlichen Regisseuren komplett ab geht.

Wenn Regisseure diese Möglichkeiten nicht nutzen, weil a) immer dieselben Helden verfilmt werden, b) bei diesen Helden immer die gleichen - potentiell blockbustertauglichen - Charakterzüge und Fähigkeiten in den Vordergrund gerückt werden, und sich die Handlung c) in immer demselben, albern-pubertären Gut-Gegen-Böse-Kinderkram ergeht, dann sieht das am Ende natürlich irgendwie alles gleich aus.

Wenn die werte Autorin wissen will, wie gleich Batman und Iron Man oder Superman und Thor sind, dann möge sie bitte die Comics lesen anstatt den lächerlichen Versuch zu unternehmen, dies anhand irgendwelcher Filme beurteilen zu wollen! Katastrophenfilme sind auch irgendwie alle gleich und trotzdem ist ein Vulkanausbruch etwas völlig anderes als ein Erdbeben ...


----------



## hawkytonk (27. August 2016)

Auch interessant ist, welche Comic- (oder Graphicnovel) -Verfilmungen bei der Betrachtung aussen vor gelassen werden. (Die ganzen Verfilmungen von Tochterfirmen oder eben nicht Marvel oder DC.) 
Die da wären:
- GI Joe 1+2 (davon gibts auch einen Comic)
- Watchmen
- 300 1+2
- Sucker Punch
- R.E.D 1+2
- Repo Men
- Dredd
- Losers
- Cowboys & Aliens
- V for Vendetta
- Snowpiercer 
- Startdust (auch bekannt als "Sternenwanderer")
- A History of Violence
- Rocketeer (für den übrigens auch ein Reboot/eine Forsetzung geplant ist)
- Darkman (von 1990)
- Spawn
- The Crow
- Hancock
- Aliens vs Predator
(-Solomon Kane)
- KickAss 1+2
- Constantine
- Sin City 1+2
- Liga der Außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen
- Hellboy 1+2
- Asterix & Obelix -Filme

hhm.. mehr wollen mir gerade nicht einfallen.

p.s. "Push" ist keine Comic-Verfilmung


----------



## Orzhov (27. August 2016)

Also da gibt es durchaus genug Unterschiede. Wer mit den Ansprüchen an einen Arthousefilm in so einen Superheldenfilm geht macht etwas falsch.

Dazu kommt das sie in den Filmen noch nicht diesen Wahn von "muss zwanghaft was ändern" erlegen sind. So wird der nächste Ironman wohl eine schwarze Frau.


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Auch interessant ist, welche Comic- (oder Graphicnovel) -Verfilmungen bei der Betrachtung aussen vor gelassen werden.


... weil es gar nicht um *Comic Verfilmungen, *sondern um *Superhelden *geht.

Und die gibt es beispielsweise in 
_- 300 1+2
- Repo Men
- Snowpiercer 
- Aliens vs Predator
- Sin City 1+2_
gar nicht.


Natürlich hat man bei Superheldenfilmen "immer dasselbe" - und das hört auch nicht bei der Charakterzeichnung auf.
Siehe Wikipedia: Heldenreise

Alleine die Formel
_1. Alltag
2. Veränderung
3. Konflikt
4. Lösung
5. Rückkehr_
dürfte den Großteil aller (nicht nur Superhelden-) Geschichten beschreiben. Letztlich *wollen *wir scheinbar immer wieder dieselbe Geschichte hören.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2016)

Das Problem ist in meinen Augen gar nicht die nicht vorhandene Abgrenzung der Superhelden untereinander (welche zwar da, aber bei genauer Betrachtung auch sehr viele, teils zu offensichtliche Gemeinsamkeiten offenbart), es ist vielmehr die gigantische Flut an Superhelden-Filmen die ich kritisch sehe. Seit Ende der 1990er hat sich eine gewaltige Masse an Adaptionen angesammelt, und je mehr es wird desto reizloser gestaltet sich das Ganze für mich. Allen voran die ständigen Neustarts innerhalb eines sehr überschaubaren Zeitraums kann ich nicht wirklich gutheissen. Sowohl Batman als auch Spider-Man werden innerhalb von 20 Jahren zum nunmehr dritten Male neuinterpretiert, bei Fantastivc zum zweitem Male. Andere Franchises, die jetzt kurz vorm "Abschluss" stehen, werden ebenfalls zu 99,9% in Fixe und im neuen Gewand wieder von neustarten. Ich denke da nur an die X-Men. Und parallel dazu wird das Ganze nun auch vermehrt im TV breitgetreten. Das ist Übersättigung pur.

Die Studios machen aus meiner Sicht den Fehler sich viel zu sehr auf Sequels, Reboots und die ständig gleichen Helden zu versteifen. Darum komme ich schon bei den Avengers-Filmen, den Captain America-Teilen usw. gar nicht hinterher. Nein, mittlerweile hat sich hinsichtlich dieser Entwicklung regelrechtes Desinteresse bei mir eingesetzt. Ich weiss gar nicht mehr wann ich zuletzt eine Superhelden-Adaption im Kino besucht hab. "Spider-Man 3" wird es wohl gewesen sein...

Den einzigen Lichtblick den ich noch sehe ist eine Fokussierung auf die eher vernachlässigten Figuren die jetzt erst richtig gepusht werden. "Jessica Jones" beispielsweise. Eine Serie die fast vollständig auf Action und Spektakel verzichtet und sich erstmals als "Charakter-Drama" innerhalb des ganzen Comic-Gedöns bezeichnen kann. Oder "Deadpool", der endlich mit der Political Correctness Schluss macht. Der beweist dass auch saufreche Arschlöcher frischen Wind im Superhelden-Segment bringen können. Der zeigt dass es auch mal dreckig und brutal zugehen kann.

Insofern kann ich dem Artikel schon recht geben dass wir zuletzt wirklich ständig das Gleiche mit fast denselben oder zumindest stark ähnelnden Superhelden serviert bekommen, und das oftmals in wiederholter Neuauflage. Da bleiben Überraschungen und Kreativität auf der Strecke.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (27. August 2016)

Wow, da hat wohl jemand echt gründlich recherchiert. Ein paar Superhelden-Filme aus den letzten 5-10 Jahren angeschaut und sich anhand dessen irgendwelche allgemeinen Aussagen über Superhelden aus den Fingern gesaugt, ganz großes Kino...
Eine Sache muss man wohl echt zugeben: über die Jahrzehnte hinweg haben gerade die 2 Großen im Comic-Geschäft, DC und Marvel, in der Tat ganz gerne mal voneinander abgeguckt, sodass es oftmals bei beiden Charaktere mit ähnlicher Grundidee gibt. Ja, DCs Batman ist ein technisch ziemlich gut ausgestatteter, reicher Kerl, Marvels Iron-Man auch... und ja, DCs Flash ist ähnlich flink unterwegs wie Marvels Quicksilver. Aber spätestens wenn man sich mal statt Kino-Karten ein paar Comics kauft, sollte schnell deutlich werden, dass das jeweils dennoch ziemlich unterschiedliche Figuren mit jeweils ziemlich unterschiedlicher Geschichte und Persönlichkeit sind.
Superman und Thor sind ja beide fast das selbe. Klar, der eine ist vereinfacht ausgedrückt quasi ein Alien, der andere ein nordischer Gott, kein echter Unterschied...
Die X-Men können irgendwie immer was manipulieren. Was genau manipulieren denn Beast, Nightcrawler oder auch Wolverine?
Flash hatte seinen ersten Auftritt in Suicide Squad, soso. Also bereits 1990 gab es eine Flash-Fernsehserie, erste Comics gab es bereits 50 Jahre früher.
Wenn man nicht genug Interesse an einem Thema hat, um auch nur etwas oberflächliche Recherche darüber zu betreiben, sollte man sich vielleicht solche unqualifizierten Artikel dazu sparen und die Sache stattdessen einfach links liegen lassen. Oder anders ausgedrückt, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal ihr wisst schon was...
Angela Merkel ist auch nicht das selbe wie Barack Obama. Obwohl, sind ja beides Staatsoberhäupter. Und Menschen sind beide auch! Hmm...


----------



## stawacz (27. August 2016)

also die filme kann ich mir auch schon ne ganze weile nich mehr anschauen.im grunde sind die doch alle gleich.wenig story viel effekte.batman vs superman oder der letzte supermanfilm an sich sind da so beispiele,,,extremst überladen.man is mitlerweile so gesättigt.die einzig positiven überraschungen waren für mich serien. daredevil und gotham sind beide ziemlich gut gemacht und gefallen mir weit besser als 9/10 filmen die in der letzten zeit so erschienen


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> also die filme kann ich mir auch schon ne ganze weile nich mehr anschauen.im grunde sind die doch alle gleich.



Also ich finde, es gibt da doch schon teilweise sogar erhebliche Unterschiede.
Wenn man jetzt mal alleine das Marvel Universe anschaut:

_Iron Man _thematisiert Terrorismus und Waffenhandel und ist als Superheldenfilm einigermaßen realistisch.
_Thor_ befaßt sich mit nordischen Sagen und spielt in einer Fantasy Götter Welt
_Ant-Man_ ist eher eine Komödie als ein Superheldenfilm
_Guardians of the Galaxy_ eine SciFi Comedy


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... weil es gar nicht um *Comic Verfilmungen, *sondern um *Superhelden *geht.


Im Artikel geht es um Superhelden-Verfilmungen von Marvel und DC, in erster Linie um den aktuellen Streifen Suicide Squad.

Zum Thema:
Ich bin jetzt nicht mehr so jung und es ist nun einmal so, dass ich in meinem Leben sehr viele Medien wie Comics, Bücher, Filme, Zeichentrickfilme, Musik, Spiele etc. konsumiert habe. Etwas inhaltlich und bei der Story wirklich neues begegnet mir nur noch sehr, sehr selten. Das ist auch in Ordnung, man kann das Rad nicht jedes Mal neu erfinden. Es kommt auf die Verpackung und die Kombination der altbekannten Elemente an. 

Selbst Reboots haben ihre Berechtigung, als ich klein war fand ich alte Filme auch meist altbacken und neue Filme viel besser. Diese Reboots sind nun einmal für eine neue Generation gemacht, die die alten Filme nicht kennen und an ihnen kein Interesse haben. Das "wir Alten" dann gelangweilt abwinken weil wir die gleiche Story schon x-Mal verfilmt gesehen haben und auch diese jungen Milchbubi-Schauspieler irgendwie nicht mehr so "unser" Ding sind. nur gehen Jüngere eben häufiger ins Kino als Ältere, zumindest in der Masse, wenn wir älteren also lieber eine "innovative" Fortsetzung der alten Filmserie (notfalls auch mit anderen Schauspielern aber bitte nicht sooo jung wie im aktuellen Spiderman oder X-Men oder Fantastic Four oder wenigstens besser und attraktiver als diese "Neustars") hätten, dann besteht da das Problem, dass die Jüngeren die Vorgängerfilme vielleicht nicht kennen und das viele der Älteren inzwischen kein Interesse mehr haben. 

Warum man gerade bei Superhelden die "Origin"-Story immer und immer wieder neu verfilmt erschließt sich mir aber auch nicht. Man könnte durchaus auch einfach "mittendrin" irgend ein Abenteuer erzählen aber gleichzeitig den neuen alten Superhelden neu vorstellen ohne immer alles wiederzukäuen.


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Im Artikel geht es um Superhelden-Verfilmungen von Marvel und DC, in erster Linie um den aktuellen Streifen Suicide Squad.


Ändert nichts daran, daß der Fokus auf *Superhelden *liegt und deshalb Comics *ohne Superhelden* offtopic sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, daß der Fokus auf *Superhelden *liegt und deshalb Comics *ohne Superhelden* offtopic sind.



Das stimmt natürlich, allerdings verschwimmt da so einiges. Denn diese Actioncomicfiguren sind in der Regel alle übermenschlich stark und widerstandsfähig. Insofern müsste man dann auch Batman, Arrow, Judge Dredd, Conan und viele weitere ohne offizielle "Superkräfte" aus der Gleichung nehmen.


----------



## stawacz (27. August 2016)

ich meinte eigentlich auch weniger die charaktere der helden als die storys der filme...man hat mitlerweile das gefühl alles schon fünf mal gesehen zu haben.einzig die fraktionen die nun die erde angreifen ,die welt vernichten oder die macht an sich reißen wollen unterscheiden sich noch (n bissl).im grunde passt die story der filme aufn bierdeckel.alles auf kosten von immer mehr tam tam


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich, allerdings verschwimmt da so einiges. Denn diese Actioncomicfiguren sind in der Regel alle übermenschlich stark und widerstandsfähig. Insofern müsste man dann auch Batman, Arrow, Judge Dredd, Conan und viele weitere ohne offizielle "Superkräfte" aus der Gleichung nehmen.


Laut https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superheld#Eigenschaften_von_Superhelden  ist auch Batman ein Superheld. Diese müssen nämlich keineswegs von Natur aus über übermenschliche Kräfte verfügen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Laut https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superheld#Eigenschaften_von_Superhelden  ist auch Batman ein Superheld. Diese müssen nämlich keineswegs von Natur aus über übermenschliche Kräfte verfügen.



Dann sind Black Widow, Arrow, Conan, die Typen aus 300, Repo Man etc. aber eben doch auch Superhelden.



stawacz schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich auch weniger die  charaktere der helden als die storys der filme...man hat mitlerweile das  gefühl alles schon fünf mal gesehen zu haben.einzig die fraktionen die  nun die erde angreifen ,die welt vernichten oder die macht an sich  reißen wollen unterscheiden sich noch (n bissl).im grunde passt die  story der filme aufn bierdeckel.alles auf kosten von immer mehr tam  tam



Wie ich ebenfalls schon ausführte, der Weg ist das Ziel. Bei diesen Actionspektakeln geht es nicht um die Story, die ist nur ein rudimentäres Vehikel. Solange sie spektakulär und gut erzählt ist, ist alles in Ordnung. Dafür sind zwei Stunden mit Actionszenen auch einfach nicht genug. In einer Serie wie Game of Thrones kann man viel stärker auf Charakterentwicklung etc. eingehen.

PS: Mein Lieblings-Superhelden-Film ist übrigens der zweite Captain America Streifen (wobei ich den ersten total schlecht fand und den dritten noch nicht kenne). Aber bei Winter Soldier stimmte einfach alles.


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2016)

> Ein größerer Film im Stil von "Batman v  Superman" oder "Captain America: Civil War" wäre sicher interessant.  Einen, in dem man etwa die Avengers gegen die Justice League oder das  Suicide Squad gegen die X-Men antreten lässt.



Das wird es niemals geben - die Superhelden sind zu sehr verteilt über die Produktionsfilmfirmen. Ich find es eh verwirrend das Quicksilver gestorben ist aber in den X-Men wieder lebt. Und Spiderman wurde bei jeden Reboot immer jünger.  Fantastic Four (2015) lassen wir am besten da wo es in der Grube der Schande bei der Aang und Dragonball und Super Mario Verfilmungen.


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann sind Black Widow, Arrow, Conan, die Typen aus 300, Repo Man etc. aber eben doch auch Superhelden.



Das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen Helden und *Super*helden.
Batman schraubt sich mittels Technologie "Superkräfte" an seine Rüstung, Leonidas nicht. Der hat eine heldenhafte Idee und den Willen, eine Heldentat auf Kosten seines Lebens zu begehen. Aber er ist einfach nur ein Spartaner. Comichaft verzerrt dargestellt zwar, aber letztendlich hat er keine Superkraft.

Black Widow könnte man nach dieser Definition durchaus den *Super*helden Status absprechen. Oder man könnte darüber diskutieren, daß ihre Ausbildung ihr unmenschliches abverlangt hat und ihre Fähigkeiten für normale Menschen nicht zu erreichen sind. Oder einfach eine andere Definition für "Superhelden" verwenden. 



> PS: Mein Lieblings-Superhelden-Film ist übrigens der zweite Captain America Streifen (wobei ich den ersten total schlecht fand und den dritten noch nicht kenne). Aber bei Winter Soldier stimmte einfach alles.


So sind die Geschmäcker verschieden: Ich fand den ersten Cap Film deutlich runder und besser.


----------



## CryPosthuman (27. August 2016)

Punkt eins: Captain America ist sterblich!
Punkt zwei: Flashs auftritt in Suicide Squad ist eine kurze Einblendung und ein Verweis auf die Flash-TV-Serie.
Punkt drei: Allein das Marvel-Universe (Comics) bietet über 10000 Charaktere von denen mehrere 1000 Superhelden sind. Das nur die Bekanntesten verfilmt werden ist ja klar. Natürlich gibt es noch zig Interresante Superhelden welche man verfilmen könnte. Ich sag nur Guardians of the Galaxy oder Dr. Strange...
Den Grund für die Gemeinsamkeiten muss mann aber ebenso in der Vergangenheit suchen. Einige lassen sich schlicht und einfach auf "Zwei Leute mit der selben Idee" oder "Insiration" (was vollkomen legitim ist) zurückführen.
Wem es also in den Filmen zu wenig Auswahl an verschiedenen Superhelden gibt soll Comics lesen. Sollte es irgendwann eine Zeit geben, in der so viele Superheldenfilme wie Comics pro Monat erscheinen, haben wir besimmt eine größere Variation...


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2016)

Naja, Sterblichkeit und Superhelden 
Die stehen doch alle schneller und öfter wieder auf als Jesus


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, Sterblichkeit und Superhelden
> Die stehen doch alle schneller und öfter wieder auf als Jesus


Kunststück - Der hat das ja auch nur einmal geschafft und sich dafür drei Tage Zeit gelassen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen Helden und *Super*helden.
> Batman schraubt sich mittels Technologie "Superkräfte" an seine Rüstung, Leonidas nicht. Der hat eine heldenhafte Idee und den Willen, eine Heldentat auf Kosten seines Lebens zu begehen. Aber er ist einfach nur ein Spartaner. Comichaft verzerrt dargestellt zwar, aber letztendlich hat er keine Superkraft.
> 
> Black Widow könnte man nach dieser Definition durchaus den *Super*helden Status absprechen. Oder man könnte darüber diskutieren, daß ihre Ausbildung ihr unmenschliches abverlangt hat und ihre Fähigkeiten für normale Menschen nicht zu erreichen sind. Oder einfach eine andere Definition für "Superhelden" verwenden.



Na ja, das ist aber eine stark hingedrehte Definition und da kommt man dann schnell in die Bredoullie, nach deiner Definition ist dann nämlich Ashe aus Pokémon auch ein Superheld, weil er die Pokébälle hat. Ein Geralt aus Witcher ist dann kein Superheld, obwohl er zaubern kann. 

Superhelden sind für mich Helden mit Superkräften, die Menschen nicht haben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. August 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> _Thor_ befaßt sich mit nordischen Sagen und spielt in einer Fantasy Götter Welt


Aus filmischer Sicht ist Asgard dann aber auch nur ein Alienplanet, mit deutlich fortgeschrittener Technik.

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Marvelfilme in Punkto Charaktere vergleichsweise deutlich besser ausgearbeitet, besonders schlimm an DC finde ich das "ein Bruchteil meines Gesichts ist bedeckt also erkennt mich keiner".

Das gewisse Helden einfach nursehr  gut in einer Sache sind stört mich da weniger, nur solche ich hab in 5 Jahren gelernt wo andere ein Leben für brauchen.
Und meine Schwester, meine ExFreundin, mein Schwipp-Schwager und mein Stiefvater im übrigen auch.
Sowas geht einfach nicht!


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2016)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aus filmischer Sicht ist Asgard dann aber auch nur ein Alienplanet, mit deutlich fortgeschrittener Technik.


Wie war das noch gleich mit dem "Würdig-Sein", den Hammer benutzen zu können? oder Lokis Gestaltwandlungs Fähigkeit?  Oder Seher Fähigkeit von Heimdall?

Die Thor Filme strotzen doch nur so vor Magie und Fantasy- und Sagen Figuren. Aber letzten Endes ist der Hammer von Thor nur ein Hammer und kein technisches Meisterwerk, welches zB per installiertem Computer die Schwerkraft beeinflußt.


----------



## Yogi86 (5. Januar 2017)

Das ist mir echt weinerliches Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Es sind nun mal 2 verschiedene Marken die unabhängig voneinander entstanden sind. Da ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn nicht jede Marke das Rad vollkommen neu erfinden kann. Auch auf die Unterschiede wird dabei nicht eingegangen. So, zB das Batman sein Leben hinten anstellt um nachts gegen Korruption vorzugehen und sich dabei auf seine Gadgets verlässt, aber hauptsächlich auf seinen durchtrainierten Körper wenn es zum Kampf kommt.
Ironman hingegen ist ein ziemlicher Playboy der tagsüber gegen ganz andere Feinde zu Feld zieht. Bei Nacht in einer Gasse um Mörder oder Räuber dingfest zu machen habe ich ihn nie gesehen. Aber genug davon.
Der eigentliche Punkt ist, dass es sich hierbei um klassische Doppelmoral handelt. Es gibt zu viele Superhelden Filme die sich zu sehr auf wiederholende Themen verlassen? Und was ist mit den sich immer wiederholenden Mustern in Actionfilmen oder Komödien? Kein Genre kommt heute ohne Wiederholungen aus und von diesen Mainstream-Genres gibt es um ein vielfaches mehr!


----------



## Yogi86 (5. Januar 2017)

die beiden Universen sind ja auch völlig unabhängig voneinander, genauso wie Tim Burtons Alice im Wunderland, weniger mit dem bekannten Zeichentrickfilm zu tun hat oder das alte Karate Kid mit dem neuen, die alten Supermanfilme mit Man of Steel oder die alten Ninja Turtles Filme mit den neuen, etc.


----------

